# Good chicken supplies in wisconsin?



## adrean1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. Since getting my chicks, I'm having a hard time finding anything local with regards to chicken raising supplies. Meaning, the best feed, grit, treats, meds, supplements, and possibly even things to keep them from getting bored, or ideas for keeping them occupied. In m search for 'keeping it local', and supporting my community, I have not been happy with what I've found. Is there anyone from my area that could help? I live in Stevens Point, or am I going to have to start Internet shopping for things? Can anyone recommend a good website?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I just go to Tractor supply . As for treats, you can buy from the grocery store. You have a Mills Fleet Farm near you andTractor Supply in Wisc Rapids. You dont need special grit or toys to keep them busy. Chickens dont think like humans. Just give them a head of cabbage hung from a rope if you really want to give them a toy and some open pasture time. They love diced tomato's, peas, lettuce, and any other kitchen scrap (except raw potato, onion, and banana peel). As for feed, really there is no best. Its all a matter of opinion. As long as you give them feed they dont need supplement. If you want supplements give fresh veggies/fruits.


----------



## adrean1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you. I guess I'm just over thinking things.


----------

